

A series of mistakes leads to $1m judgment against townspeople - arepb
http://detnews.com/article/20110813/METRO/108130383/1409/Cottage-remodel-undoes-Worth-Township

======
maxharris
Why should the town be in the "business" of stopping people from renovating
their homes in the first place?

